# First ebike ride and DEMO offer!



## BMP (Jul 2, 2007)

My wife rides a Trek FX4 and I ride a Roscoe 8. She likes the pavement and I'm a dirt guy. I do enjoy riding pavement with her and she would do a little off road if she had the wheels for it. 

Anyway, yesterday, the bike shop offered us a Powerfly 5 full suspension model to demo for 3 days. It is actually a friggin blast to rip around on. (I'm an old dirt bike guy) I am quite a bit stronger than her in the dirt so an ebike would allow her to keep my pace and even kick my butt easily.

We are just heading out to do 30 miles on a cinder path near us. I am also going to hit my local off road trails tomorrow and do a 32 mile round trip commute to work.

I think it would be a great addition to our existing bikes. 

Brad


----------



## OhioPT (Jul 14, 2012)

Keep in mind, she may whoop you offroad in the climbs, but you'll be waiting for her after the downhills or any technical flattish segment.


----------



## BMP (Jul 2, 2007)

OhioPT said:


> Keep in mind, she may whoop you offroad in the climbs, but you'll be waiting for her after the downhills or any technical flattish segment.


The trail was overgrown at the end but we managed to get 21 miles in. It is mostly flat with under 400' of elevation gain. My wife rode in eco mode most of the way. Hit tour mode a few times and turbo once or twice just because! LOL The Powerfly is a beast!

Brad


----------



## BMP (Jul 2, 2007)

Managed to knock 20 minutes off my commute to work both ways. 5 mph hills on the Roscoe get destroyed by the power fly! Basically add 10 mph to the uphills with little effort! Addicting!

Brad


----------

